# gta 4 size..?



## darklord_v

guys can anyody who has installed gta 4 on their hard disk tell me its size......?
how much space didit consumed when it was first installed..........

hoping someone would answer


----------



## Cdx

Hello darklord v,

Minimum System Requirements
* OS: Windows Vista - Service Pack 1 / XP - Service Pack 3
* Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz, AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4Ghz
* Memory: 1.5GB, 16GB Free Hard Drive Space
* Video Card: 256MB NVIDIA 7900 / 256MB ATI X1900


To answer your question, at least 16gb of free hard drive space to install this game, if you have less then that you will most likely run into problems.


----------



## darklord_v

cdx thx for the reply..i have more than enough space to install the game but plzz can you tell me what is its actual size of installation.......is it around 12 gb?????
waiting for you reply


----------



## RockmasteR

can we know why you are asking? if you have the original disk you can check it by yourself....


----------



## Aus_Karlos

As stated in the previous post. It requires 16GB of free space. (15% of total free space for your system to run smoothly even if running no games)


----------



## McNinja

GTA 4 on my system takes up 14.9 gigabytes. You should have at least 15% free like Aus Karlos said to make sure the game runs smoothly.


----------



## darklord_v

thx mcninjaguy.......
i am buying a dvd from another guy who has brought it from the states 
so was checking....
his game(freshly installed ) approx. takes 12.__ gb .......
is that write for it being newly installed or should i return the dvd???


----------



## darklord_v

i live in a country which is ranked 3rd in world piracy(after china and india) so i had to check it from someone who had the original game installed

P.S :it costs me around 40$


----------



## darklord_v

well gave him back the dvd's
but now i am stuck without the game cause its hard to find another original one here......does any website in the states or uk ship games to another country????


----------



## McNinja

I really don't know of a website that ships games out internationally, sorry.


----------



## Warfare

You Could try Direct2Drive or check Steam if it has it.


----------



## McNinja

Whoa Steam, why didn't think of that? Nice thinking there Warfare. GTA 4 is sold on Steam for $50. This might take a long time to download it though. 14 gigs is a huge amount.


----------

